# I'm Looking for a Trench-less or liner machine.



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm located in Los Angeles CA, if any of you have trench-less or liner equipment that is in good condition and if you are looking to sell. Send me a message I'm looking to buy. Thanks in advance
Sorry I just notice I may have posted this in the wrong section. Mods I need help moving it to the right place in the forum thanks!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

cjtheplumber said:


> I'm located in Los Angeles CA, if any of you have trench-less or liner equipment that is in good condition and if you are looking to sell. Send me a message I'm looking to buy. Thanks in advance
> Sorry I just notice I may have posted this in the wrong section. Mods I need help moving it to the right place in the forum thanks!


PM sent


----------

